
Meet 'Prosthesis', the terrifying 14ft-tall 'anti-robot' - SQL2219
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4092554/Meet-Prosthesis-Terrifying-14ft-tall-anti-robot-run-50mph-SILENTLY-revealed-CES.html
======
BrandonMarc
Despite the ridiculous headline, it really is a fascinating demonstration.

